# 18-55mm alternative



## soap266 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im looking for a dslr lens as an alternative for my 18-55mm. Its a good lens but I want something a little bit more sturdier. I have a canon t2i which can use fd style lenses but im not sure as to what I should look for. And money isn't really on my side. I have at the very most 200


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2011)

Point of clarification....your EOS T2i is not compatible with FD lenses.  Those are manual focus lenses that are compatible with Canon SLR cameras made before 1987.  Your camera, like all EOS cameras is compatible with EF lenses.  Your camera is also compatible with EF-*S* lenses as well.  

I can see why you may want to upgrade from the 18-55mm lens.  It certainly isn't a top quality lens and it does feel a little bit like a toy.  The problem is that to get something 'more sturdier', you will likely have to get something in the $400-$500 range.  

You may be able to find a used Canon 17-85mm lens....maybe around $300-$400.  It's a better feeling lens than the 18-55mm.  

If you really want a lens that is much better over all, I'd suggest looking at the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.  It's got a maximum aperture of F2.8 and it has really good image quality.


----------



## soap266 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you I must of read the specs. Wrong. This is much appreciated


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8. There's your alternative. Look for a used one once you have a bit more than $200 saved up.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 2, 2011)

You have the best lens in your budget. There isn't anything under $200 that is a GOOD lens besides the 50mm f/1.8. Which is good, but not great.


----------



## GarryKirsch (Nov 2, 2011)

I suppose 'great' means different things to different people. Personally, I think the 50mm f/1.8 is great - perhaps the best 50mm that Canon makes. I know it's a light-weight inexpensive lens, but the proof of the pudding is always in the tasting, and the nifty-fifty tastes great! - to me.


----------



## Christapher81 (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree. The 50 mm f/1.8 is a great lens for the price. I have one, and out works well for me at this moment; however, it is a prime lens. What focal length are you looking for exactly? And what kind of pictures do you plan on taking?


----------



## Kal3ido (Nov 2, 2011)

I been seeing so many good reviews on the 50mm 1.8 lens on this forum. Also seen some kickass pictures. That lens is my next big splurge for November.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't tame me wrong! It's GREAT. Amazing great for it's price!!! The 50m f/1.4 is definitely a better lens, but it's also a lot more money than the 50 1.8!


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 3, 2011)

i think the guy wants a zoom lens not a prime
anyway tamron 17-50 f2.8 is the one i use. :thumbup:


----------



## PJL (Nov 3, 2011)

A good walking-around budget lens that can be found used for under $200 is the EF 28-105 f/3.5-4.5 II USM. I've been using one for about 2 years and I love it.  Good image quality and sturdy construction.


----------



## Dao (Nov 3, 2011)

My choice for Kit lens replacement is the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8.  I bought mine few years ago used by in good condition for US$300.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

I also suggest the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.  I've been using one for several years and it has been a great lens for me.

p.s. Watch the buy/sell section...I may be selling it soon.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 3, 2011)

4 votes for the tammy
btw i got my tamron recently for about 360 CDN new, to give you an idea how much they go for.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

Where the heck did you find it for $360 new?  The lowest price I see is $444.


----------



## Drake (Nov 3, 2011)

The 18-55mm IS is actually a pretty good lens for the buck, and unless you are really not satisfied with it's performance, I'd advice spending your money on somethind different, a cheap prime like the 50 1.8 or perhaps something longer. You'd really have to spend a lot to see a significant improvement over the new kit lens.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Where the heck did you find it for $360 new?  The lowest price I see is $444.


Ebay :thumbup:
Took a little more than two weeks to receive. The custom held it for eight days haha.


----------

